# Midnight Lump



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I work on WD 143 and if anyone needs a weather report I will be here till the 12th of Feb. Send me a message and I will let you what the weather is. Right now its 20 mph out of the north and sees are 6 to 8's. Water is green


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool give us a wave, water color, and boat count. Thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

TKS for the offer!


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Wind is out of the West North West about 10 mph and seas are about a foot if that. Water looked greenish blueish


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Justin Whats up? Doing any fishing lately/

Angelo


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Yea I went this morning on the platform. Caught three blackfins but I could have caught them all night long. Went Sheephead fishing when I was home last time. Caught a bunch of Reds about 26 inches to. Whats been up with you. You still in Mobile.


----------



## BLUEWATER LADY (Feb 1, 2009)

How deep is the water there?You guys have the best fishing anywhere.What are the best rigs or livebottom for kings large kings?Thanks.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

The water is about 380 I think. 380 or 360 not much difference either way. I dont think you would catch any kings here cause it is so deep but maybe inshore from us a little ways.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

I have'nt been in the Gulf in about a month. I have some little ins and outs to fix on the boat. I did fish Panama two weeks ago. My girl friend caught her first back Marlin, we had a couple of sail fish, and some stud cubeara snapper. Give me a ring when you get back on land 850-287-3440. I'm in Daphne.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Roger that


----------

